# Unable to reply on a thread



## benb (6 Jul 2012)

And no, it's not locked!

On the thread http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/advert-is-it-my-stolen-bike.103907/ I was attempting to post. I clicked the reply button, which greyed out as it tried to post my comment. Then the button came back but nothing had posted.

I haven't had it in any other threads, so not sure what's special about that one.


----------



## Shaun (6 Jul 2012)

Were you using a mobile phone or iPad/tablet? This sometimes happens when I'm on 3G on my iPhone.

I can't see any errors in the logs to indicate an internal error when you've tried to post and can't explain why it was just that one thread. Have you tried again? Maybe from a difference device/computer?

The only other thing I can think of is to logout (to reset your login cookie) and a forced browser refresh on the thread itself (CTRL+F5) to reload it into your browser cache to see if it will work after that?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## benb (9 Jul 2012)

Hi

Just on a normal PC in Chrome. I've logged out, forced refresh, logged back in again, and the same problem.
It is only on that thread, which is the most puzzling thing.

I have just managed to successfully post from the same PC in Internet Explorer rather than Chrome, so my feeling is that it's a Chrome extension causing the problem. Maybe adblock or something is being triggered by a specific keyword in the thread?


----------



## ohnovino (9 Jul 2012)

How odd - I had the exact same problem on the exact same thread: link


----------



## benb (9 Jul 2012)

ohnovino said:


> How odd - I had the exact same problem on the exact same thread: link


 
Are you using Chrome? If so, which extensions do you have?


----------



## ohnovino (9 Jul 2012)

benb said:


> Are you using Chrome? If so, which extensions do you have?


 Firefox with all sorts of extensions running. I disabled them all and that didn't solve the problem. Then I tried IE (which I never normally use so it has no extensions at all) and that didn't help. I could only post there by using a different machine.


----------



## benb (9 Jul 2012)

For me at least, it's certainly Adblock that's causing the problem. I just disabled it, and was able to post successfully from Chrome. And I can post from the same PC with IE, so it looks like we have related issues but with slightly different causes.


----------



## Scoosh (11 Jul 2012)

Where do I find Adblock to disable it ?

Chrome
Win 7

I want to post properly again !


----------



## benb (11 Jul 2012)

Scoosh said:


> Where do I find Adblock to disable it ?
> 
> Chrome
> Win 7
> ...


 
Chrome, click the spanner on the top right, and choose tools > extensions
If you have adblock installed, it will be there, and you can disable it with the tick. I have only had this problem on the one thread, so I'm keeping mine enabled unless I want to post on it, as it's really useful for de-crapifying all the ad strewn sites on the net.


----------



## Scoosh (11 Jul 2012)

Thanks, benb - I don't have it, apparently.

I use Avast and some standard Windows Firewall.


----------



## benb (11 Jul 2012)

Scoosh said:


> Thanks, benb - I don't have it, apparently.
> 
> I use Avast and some standard Windows Firewall.


 
Could be related to those. Odd that it's just the one thread though.


----------



## Scoosh (11 Jul 2012)

It was across all threads and across all sections - couldn't even start a thread properly. 

Sorted now, though 

Tks, benb


----------

